# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Recherche un film o l'on dtourne des demi-cents

## Invit

Bonjour  tous.
Mon collgue en face de moi et moi-mme recherchons un film de geek avec un type qui modifie un logiciel bancaire pour dtourner les demi-cents arrondis par calcul vers son compte.
Mon collgue pense que c'tait Will Smith dans le rle principale.
Perso, je ne pense pas et il me semble que c'est un film amricain des annes 80.
Si vous avez des pistes, on est preneur.
Merci  tous et bon vendredi !

----------


## Loceka

C'est pas Haute Voltige ?

----------


## Lung

> C'est pas Haute Voltige ?


Non, dans celui-l elle modifie l'horloge pour gagner du temps.

----------


## ManusDei

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman_III

Mais j'imagine que a a d tre fait dans plein de films  ::):

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'avais entendu parler d'un film o justement le mec il jouait sur les arrondis (les sommes d'argent tant arrondies  2 chiffres aprs la virgule) et mettait pas mal de temps avant de se faire chopper...
C'est de a que tu parles ?
Mais je ne me souviens plus du film (dans ma tte c'tait un film avec Jos Garcia et c'tait au moment du passage  l'euro, mais je peux me planter...)

----------


## Invit

Salut,

en anglais, ce genre de dlit dans lequel on multiplie de petites actions pour obtenir de grands rsultats est appel "salami slicing".

Je pense qu'en utilisant cette expression dans ton moteur de recherche favori, tu devrais pouvoir trouver des choses.

Steph

----------


## Gnoce

Cette histoire j'ai toujours pens que c'tait une histoire vraie.

Je suis naif?

----------


## Invit

Vu mon grand ge, la bonne rponse semble tre Superman III. 
Il faut que le regarde pour confirmer.
Merci  tous pour les informations notamment : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salami_slicing

----------


## Tillo

+1 pour superman III

Voici l'acteur qui dtourne l'argent:

----------


## pmithrandir

office space ?

----------


## Drezounet218

Operation espadon !

----------

